# Westernport overnighter 5-6/May



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am in the planning stages of an overnight westernport trip for the 5th and 6th May. Best clash of conditions for the past 11 months. 3 nights after the full moon and a low tide after dark on a saturday night. Basic plan to leave around Corinella or Jam Jerop by midday Sat. Cross to either Freeman Pt , ******* Pt or trusty old Sandy Pt on French island to offload gear then fish the afternoon and get back to set up camp by dark. Fish the low tide overnight either in kayak or from land. Break camp early Sunday and fish my way back to car. Be off water by early afternoon. Did a similar trip last year and had a ball. Target species Gummy shark Mulloway and whatever else swims past. Any takers???? Steve.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Bloody hell Steve, sounds fantastic, Im spewing big time, I got soccer with my daughter starting 6th may and with my son on sat 5th then throw in my father inlaws 80th on Saturday nite. Not that spending time with the family isnt fun.but.....wpb, camping out, great conditions aaahhhhhhh. All the best with the trip, I urge all you melb yakkeres to get along with Steve and enjoy wpb with the kingfisher. Look forward to the reports


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

geez ya know how to tempt a bloke Steve, fantastic sounding trip planned.

generally i work sundays so i would say im out of this 1 ...BUT... as it is my own business i could make that executive decision to not show up :wink:

I will have to get back to you.I am keen though.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I am way too soft to go fishing overnight. err I mean I can't get a leave pass :roll: 

Good Luck
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah bugger i cant do a weekend camp/fish ... i was taking the sunday off so we could fish but now the misses wants us to visit her relatives seeing that im not working. :shock:

HOW THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN :evil: ... Bwaaaaaaa

im spewing mate but i hope you get out there and get onto 'em and prehaps next time (yeah next time i just wont mention to the misses until im walking out the door)

l'll be looking out for your trip report.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I reckon I could be talked into this. Shoot me a PM with the details mate. I'm keen.


----------

